# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Avatar problem, solution?

## CALLMEOCT

Hey everyone! 

Been trying to upload an avatar for the last couple days w/o luck; is there any way to do it? I can't, tried hundreds of pics, from several sites and including my phone and ipad w/o luck!

----------


## CALLMEOCT

up and up

----------


## kelkel

Admin is aware of the problem. It will be corrected.

----------


## CALLMEOCT

> Admin is aware of the problem. It will be corrected.


Gotcha! Thanks ♥

----------


## *Admin*

Problem should be fixed now... I uploaded from admin panel to be sure your account was on point as well... so you can change it to whatever you want now..

----------

